# luggage allowance with thomson airlines



## N1cky (Oct 25, 2008)

Anyone know how lenient Thomson are with luggage allowance? Have just weighed bags - 2 @ 22kgs instead of 20kgs and already at 5kgs each on hand luggage - flying tomorrow morning so any replies would be much appreciated


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

N1cky said:


> Anyone know how lenient Thomson are with luggage allowance? Have just weighed bags - 2 @ 22kgs instead of 20kgs and already at 5kgs each on hand luggage - flying tomorrow morning so any replies would be much appreciated


I would be prepared to pay for extra luggage. I don't know what Thompson charge but I am sure their website would tell you.
I havnt flown with Thompson for a long time but I do seem to remember that they used to be quite strict.


----------



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

N1cky said:


> Anyone know how lenient Thomson are with luggage allowance? Have just weighed bags - 2 @ 22kgs instead of 20kgs and already at 5kgs each on hand luggage - flying tomorrow morning so any replies would be much appreciated


You can buy an extra 5 kilos per person online for I think £25 (I think price at the airport is double this for excess). But no single case can be over 23 kilos. If you can, I would buy the extra 5 kilos online.

Good luck

MrB


----------

